
Basic income: Could it work in Scotland? - helloworld
http://www.bbc.com/news/uk-scotland-scotland-politics-41832065
======
imrat
Basic income will only work when we keep printing money. In a few years a 1k a
month basic income will just be enough to buy a loaf of bread.

